# Disservice to the trade



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

My friend brought me a bar of goats milk soap she purchased at a farmers market in California. I think she said the LA area. The soap had a sponge embedded in it. OK that's cool. In a plastic baggie, fine. I could tell it was molded in a food container, OK, no problem. The only label on it says "Goats Milk- Almond". Ugh. Wish there was a company name and ingredients. Fine, I'm thinking to myself. Maybe this is a really awesome recipe (have no idea what it would be but if it made my skin feel great I might even overlook that). Lathered up. Great lather. Rinsed and looked at my hands. Gah!!! It stripped them down to nothing. Mega super drying on the first wash. It wasn't lye heavy (no zap), but wow. I'm pretty sure this is a straight coconut oil soap with 0% superfat. I don't have sensitive skin but there is no way I could use this on my hands on a regular basis. They felt horrible after just one wash. It makes me sad to think that new comers to handmade soap are going to pick this up and use it and think handmade soap is crap. We all know how absolutely awesome and luxurious a properly formulated recipe can be. 

So a big *THANK YOU* to this site and every body who contributes.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Isn't the label supposed to include who the manufacturer is with contact info and net weight? I can't tell you how many bars of handmade soap I come across without this info.

I often get the question, "But does it lather"? Some of my new customers have tried handmade soap and complain/think that ALL handmade soap doesn't lather. Luckily, I've changed their minds. :biggrin

You're right, Heather. It's too bad that those that can't make a good soap might ruin it for those that can and do!


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I agree with you Heather! I've had people come to me and say, "I've tried goat's milk soap before and it was awful." Seems like I'm defending it all the time because someone sold a crappy batch of soap.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

MF-Alpines said:


> Isn't the label supposed to include who the manufacturer is with contact info and net weight? I can't tell you how many bars of handmade soap I come across without this info.
> 
> I often get the question, "But does it lather"? Some of my new customers have tried handmade soap and complain/think that ALL handmade soap doesn't lather. Luckily, I've changed their minds. :biggrin
> 
> You're right, Heather. It's too bad that those that can't make a good soap might ruin it for those that can and do!


Yeah, you are supposed to have contact info and weight on labels. To me it's all a matter of being proud of your product. What if I really loved this soap? There would be absolutely no way for me to purchase more because there is nothing on the label. If you are producing a product you should at least be proud enough to stick your name on it. If not, what is the point!!!


carlidoe said:


> I agree with you Heather! I've had people come to me and say, "I've tried goat's milk soap before and it was awful." Seems like I'm defending it all the time because someone sold a crappy batch of soap.


I've ran into a few folks who have used non-lathering home made soap. Luckily none locally that have had flat out bad/drying soap (that I know of).


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I've run into the non-lathering people, too. That's when I hand them a sample. They always come back.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am totally lost on the sponge in the soap... I would love to see a picture, and get mire information on it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Kami, you can google it, we make them. We pour soap at thin trace into a silicone cup cake mold, then dip a sea sponge into the mold letting it soak up most of the soap. When dry it is a sea sponge saturated with soap, in sort of the shape of the cupcake mold. Ours is sort of fluted and it is sold at a kiosk in Hawaii. Vicki


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://lorisoapandsponges.com/soap.htm

Ours is not as structured looking as hers, scroll down a few, you can see hers in a regular rectangle soap mold.

And wow I would not want to purchase my sponges from her, they are sold for more than her soap with them in it are  You can find them for wholesale prices on the net if you are interested, mine are shipped to me by the gal who buys them, so it keeps her prices at my normal wholesale here. Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Wouldn't the sponge keep the soap wet? Do they dry up okay?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, it dries, exactly like loofah soap does. Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I haven't seen any made before! I had always thought it would soak up water and stay wet. Now I am going to have to experiment!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

OK Vicki, now you've started something, I had never seen the sea sponge soap and now I just HAVE to make them. OH, I didn't need to try anything else, what have you done to me????!!!!! :rofl


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

DITTO! One more thing to add to the already mile long list of things to try!



2Sticks said:


> OK Vicki, now you've started something, I had never seen the sea sponge soap and now I just HAVE to make them. OH, I didn't need to try anything else, what have you done to me????!!!!! :rofl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We don't do a lot of markets, but the 3 we do, it is the loofah, the sea sponge, Kassi's felted soaps that get people to the table going....Wow what is that? I also do kids soaps with the bendy guys falling into the soap for kids, you can't believe the kids that drag their mothers to our table....anything to start a conversation. Vicki


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Where do you get your bendy guys?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Vicki, Just looked on your site for the bendy guys. Would love to see a picture.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

oreintaltrading.com I am doing a bunch of football soaps for homecoming, will snap a photo and post it. They have tons of these 'floating ducks' I get them of all holidays dressed up, they look cute floating in soap. Vicki


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I just love the kid soap ideas! Reallyt want to make those. Ducks, bendy guys, it all sounds awesome!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I have used the ducks in melt and pour once upon a time. Didn't think to use them in cp soaps. My grandkids loved them!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks, what is your favorite melt and pour.


----------

